# glitz installation needed by Firefox3 FreeBSD-6.0



## gurukmlore (Jun 11, 2009)

Hi,
 i am trying to install FF3 & i found so many dependencys, i install ed now i stacked in this place can any one help please?  

i port updated on 10/06/2009

/usr/ports/graphics/glitz/  make install clean

the error thrown below:

```
cc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I. -I../.. -I../../src -I../../src -I/usr/local/include -O2 -fno-strict-aliasing -pipe -Wall -Wpointer-arith -Wstrict-prototypes -Wmissing-prototypes -Wmissing-declarations -Wnested-externs -MT glitz_glx_drawable.lo -MD -MP -MF .deps/glitz_glx_drawable.Tpo -c glitz_glx_drawable.c  -fPIC -DPIC -o .libs/glitz_glx_drawable.o
In file included from glitz_glx_drawable.c:30:
glitz_glxint.h:34:19: GL/gl.h: No such file or directory
glitz_glxint.h:35:20: GL/glx.h: No such file or directory
In file included from glitz_glxint.h:37,
                 from glitz_glx_drawable.c:30:
glitz_glxext.h:110: error: syntax error before "GLXDrawable"
glitz_glxext.h:111: warning: function declaration isn't a prototype
glitz_glxext.h:113: error: syntax error before "GLXDrawable"
glitz_glxext.h:113: warning: function declaration isn't a prototype
glitz_glxext.h:114: error: syntax error before '*' token
glitz_glxext.h:124: error: syntax error before "GLXDrawable"
glitz_glxext.h:124: warning: function declaration isn't a prototype
In file included from glitz_glx_drawable.c:30:
glitz_glxint.h:61: error: syntax error before "glitz_glx_create_new_context_t"
glitz_glxint.h:88: error: syntax error before "GLXContext"
glitz_glxint.h:105: error: syntax error before "GLXContext"
glitz_glxint.h:117: error: syntax error before "GLXDrawable"
glitz_glx_drawable.c:36: error: syntax error before "GLXDrawable"
glitz_glx_drawable.c:40: warning: function declaration isn't a prototype
glitz_glx_drawable.c: In function `_glitz_glx_create_drawable':
glitz_glx_drawable.c:47: error: `screen_info' undeclared (first use in this function)
glitz_glx_drawable.c:47: error: (Each undeclared identifier is reported only once
glitz_glx_drawable.c:47: error: for each function it appears in.)
glitz_glx_drawable.c:48: error: `context' undeclared (first use in this function)
glitz_glx_drawable.c:49: error: structure has no member named `drawable'
glitz_glx_drawable.c:49: error: `glx_drawable' undeclared (first use in this function)
glitz_glx_drawable.c:50: error: structure has no member named `pbuffer'
glitz_glx_drawable.c:50: error: `glx_pbuffer' undeclared (first use in this function)
glitz_glx_drawable.c:51: error: `width' undeclared (first use in this function)
glitz_glx_drawable.c:52: error: `height' undeclared (first use in this function)
glitz_glx_drawable.c:55: error: `format' undeclared (first use in this function)
glitz_glx_drawable.c: In function `_glitz_glx_drawable_update_size':
glitz_glx_drawable.c:80: error: structure has no member named `pbuffer'
glitz_glx_drawable.c:82: error: structure has no member named `pbuffer'
glitz_glx_drawable.c:83: error: structure has no member named `drawable'
glitz_glx_drawable.c:83: error: structure has no member named `pbuffer'
glitz_glx_drawable.c:87: error: structure has no member named `pbuffer'
glitz_glx_drawable.c: In function `glitz_glx_destroy':
glitz_glx_drawable.c:223: warning: implicit declaration of function `glXGetCurrentDrawable'
glitz_glx_drawable.c:223: warning: nested extern declaration of `glXGetCurrentDrawable'
glitz_glx_drawable.c:223: error: structure has no member named `drawable'
glitz_glx_drawable.c:224: warning: implicit declaration of function `glXMakeCurrent'
glitz_glx_drawable.c:224: warning: nested extern declaration of `glXMakeCurrent'
glitz_glx_drawable.c:227: error: structure has no member named `pbuffer'
glitz_glx_drawable.c:228: error: structure has no member named `pbuffer'
glitz_glx_drawable.c: In function `glitz_glx_swap_buffers':
glitz_glx_drawable.c:239: warning: implicit declaration of function `glXSwapBuffers'
glitz_glx_drawable.c:239: warning: nested extern declaration of `glXSwapBuffers'
glitz_glx_drawable.c:240: error: structure has no member named `drawable'
glitz_glx_drawable.c: In function `glitz_glx_copy_sub_buffer':
glitz_glx_drawable.c:259: error: structure has no member named `drawable'
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/graphics/glitz/work/glitz-0.5.6/src/glx.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/graphics/glitz/work/glitz-0.5.6/src.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/graphics/glitz/work/glitz-0.5.6.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/graphics/glitz/work/glitz-0.5.6.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/graphics/glitz.
```


----------



## SirDice (Jun 11, 2009)

&quot said:
			
		

> ```
> glitz_glxint.h:34:19: GL/gl.h: No such file or directory
> glitz_glxint.h:35:20: GL/glx.h: No such file or directory
> ```



Looks like you're missing graphics/libGL.


----------



## gurukmlore (Jun 11, 2009)

*i tryed for libGL*


```
checking for DRIGL... gnome-config: not found
configure: error: Package requirements (x11 xext xxf86vm xdamage xfixes x11-xcb xcb-glx) were not met:

Package x11-xcb was not found in the pkg-config search path.
Perhaps you should add the directory containing `x11-xcb.pc'
to the PKG_CONFIG_PATH environment variable
No package 'x11-xcb' found

Consider adjusting the PKG_CONFIG_PATH environment variable if you
installed software in a non-standard prefix.

Alternatively, you may set the environment variables DRIGL_CFLAGS
and DRIGL_LIBS to avoid the need to call pkg-config.
See the pkg-config man page for more details.

===>  Script "configure" failed unexpectedly.
Please report the problem to [email]x11@FreeBSD.org[/email] [maintainer] and attach the
"/usr/ports/graphics/libGL/work/Mesa-7.4/config.log" including the output of
the failure of your make command. Also, it might be a good idea to provide
an overview of all packages installed on your system (e.g. an `ls
/var/db/pkg`).
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/graphics/libGL.
```



			
				gurukmlore said:
			
		

> Hi,
> i am trying to install FF3 & i found so many dependencys, i install ed now i stacked in this place can any one help please?
> 
> i port updated on 10/06/2009
> ...


----------



## gurukmlore (Jun 11, 2009)

Can any one installed succusfully firefox 3?


----------



## SirDice (Jun 11, 2009)

gurukmlore said:
			
		

> Can any one installed succusfully firefox 3?



Yes, I have it running perfectly.

It looks like your Xorg install is somewhat broken.

How did you update your ports tree?

Look at the output of `# pkg_version -v`.

If that shows a lot of outdated ports consider installing ports-mgmt/portmaster and update those first.


----------



## gurukmlore (Jun 12, 2009)

*updated through CVS.*

thanks for your reply,

i have updated the ports using CVS
following steps:
Edited the ports-supfile to all ports (selected ports-all) 
and cvsup -g -L 2 ports-supfile

& it was updated without any fail.
but when install the packages, firefox2 or firefox3, pidgin, i have the problem.
so many ports are failing.

And yesterday the major problem, after restart the font lib is miss matched && the system not able to run in graphics mode, finally i fixed it.

If i done updating wrong method please help me to update the port correctly.

It looks like all the ports are updated. but not installed, if it needed to the package it will automatically updated the package itself.

output of the pkg_version -v is :
	
	



```
firefox-1.0.7_1,1                   <   needs updating (port has 2.0.0.20_5,1)
gtk-1.2.10_13                       <   needs updating (port has 1.2.10_20)
gtk-2.6.9                           <   needs updating (port has 2.14.7_1)
gtk-engines2-2.6.4                  <   needs updating (port has 2.16.1)
gtk-flat-theme-0.1_1                <   needs updating (port has 0.1_6)
gtkhtml3-3.6.2                      <   needs updating (port has 3.24.5)
gtksourceview-1.2.1                 <   needs updating (port has 1.8.5_4)
gtkspell2-2.0.11                    =   up-to-date with index
libFS-1.0.0                         <   needs updating (port has 1.0.1)
libGL-7.4_1                         =   up-to-date with port
libICE-1.0.4,1                      <   needs updating (port has 1.0.4_1,1)
libIDL-0.8.6                        <   needs updating (port has 0.8.13)
libSM-1.0.3,1                       <   needs updating (port has 1.1.0_1,1)
libX11-1.1.3,1                      <   needs updating (port has 1.2,1)
libXScrnSaver-1.1.2                 <   needs updating (port has 1.1.3)
libXTrap-1.0.0                      =   up-to-date with port
libXau-1.0.3_2                      <   needs updating (port has 1.0.4)
libXaw-1.0.4,1                      <   needs updating (port has 1.0.5_1,1)
libXcomposite-0.4.0,1               =   up-to-date with port
libXcursor-1.1.9                    <   needs updating (port has 1.1.9_1)
libXdamage-1.1.1                    =   up-to-date with port
libXdmcp-1.0.2                      <   needs updating (port has 1.0.2_1)
libXevie-1.0.2                      =   up-to-date with port
libXext-1.0.3,1                     <   needs updating (port has 1.0.5,1)
libXfixes-4.0.3                     <   needs updating (port has 4.0.3_1)
libXfont-1.3.1_1,1                  <   needs updating (port has 1.3.4,1)
libXfontcache-1.0.4                 =   up-to-date with port
libXft-2.1.12                       <   needs updating (port has 2.1.13)
libXft-2.1.7                        <   needs updating (port has 2.1.13)
libXi-1.1.3,1                       <   needs updating (port has 1.2.1,1)
libXinerama-1.0.2,1                 <   needs updating (port has 1.0.3,1)
libXmu-1.0.3,1                      <   needs updating (port has 1.0.4,1)
libXp-1.0.0,1                       =   up-to-date with port
libXpm-3.5.7                        =   up-to-date with port
libXprintAppUtil-1.0.1              =   up-to-date with port
libXprintUtil-1.0.1                 =   up-to-date with port
libXrandr-1.2.2                     <   needs updating (port has 1.2.3)
libXrender-0.9.4                    <   needs updating (port has 0.9.4_1)
libXres-1.0.3_2                     <   needs updating (port has 1.0.3_3)
libXt-1.0.5                         <   needs updating (port has 1.0.5_1)
libXtst-1.0.3                       <   needs updating (port has 1.0.3_1)
libXv-1.0.3,1                       <   needs updating (port has 1.0.4,1)
libXvMC-1.0.4                       <   needs updating (port has 1.0.4_1)
libXxf86dga-1.0.2                   =   up-to-date with port
libXxf86misc-1.0.1                  =   up-to-date with port
libXxf86vm-1.0.1                    <   needs updating (port has 1.0.2)
liba52-0.7.4_1                      <   needs updating (port has 0.7.4_2)
libao-esound-0.8.5                  <   needs updating (port has 0.8.8_1)
libart_lgpl2-2.3.17                 =   up-to-date with index
libaudiofile-0.2.6                  =   up-to-date with port
libbonobo-2.10.0                    <   needs updating (port has 2.24.1)
libbonoboui-2.10.1                  <   needs updating (port has 2.24.1)
libcheck-0.9.6                      =   up-to-date with port
libcroco-0.6.0_1                    <   needs updating (port has 0.6.2)
libdmx-1.0.2                        <   needs updating (port has 1.0.2_1)
libdrm-2.4.7                        =   up-to-date with port
libdts-0.0.2                        =   up-to-date with index
libdvdcss-1.2.8_1                   <   needs updating (port has 1.2.9_2)
libdvdnav-0.1.9_1                   <   needs updating (port has 0.1.10_4)
libdvdread-0.9.4_1                  <   needs updating (port has 4.1.3)
libexif-0.6.12_1                    <   needs updating (port has 0.6.17)
libflash-0.4.13                     <   needs updating (port has 0.4.13_3)
libfontenc-1.0.4                    =   up-to-date with port
libgail-gnome-1.1.1                 <   needs updating (port has 1.20.1)
libgcrypt-1.2.1_1                   <   needs updating (port has 1.4.4)
libgda2-1.2.2_1                     <   needs updating (port has 1.2.4_5,1)
libglade2-2.5.1_2                   <   needs updating (port has 2.6.4)
libglut-6.0.1                       <   needs updating (port has 7.4_1)
libgmp-4.1.4                        <   needs updating (port has 4.2.4)
libgnome-2.10.1                     <   needs updating (port has 2.24.1)
libgnomecanvas-2.10.2_1             <   needs updating (port has 2.26.0)
libgnomedb-1.2.2                    <   needs updating (port has 3.0.0_3)
libgnomeprint-2.10.3_1              <   needs updating (port has 2.18.6)
libgnomeprintui-2.10.2              <   needs updating (port has 2.18.4)
libgnomeui-2.10.1_1                 <   needs updating (port has 2.24.1)
libgpg-error-1.0_1                  <   needs updating (port has 1.7)
libgsf-1.11.1_1                     <   needs updating (port has 1.14.11)
libgsf-gnome-1.11.1_1               <   needs updating (port has 1.14.11)
libgtkhtml-2.6.3_1                  <   needs updating (port has 2.11.1_2)
libgtop2-2.10.2                     =   up-to-date with index
libiconv-1.9.2_1                    <   needs updating (port has 1.11_1)
libid3tag-0.15.0b_2                 <   needs updating (port has 0.15.1b)
libltdl-1.5.18                      <   needs updating (port has 1.5.26)
libmad-0.15.1b_1                    <   needs updating (port has 0.15.1b_2)
libmikmod-esound-3.1.11             <   needs updating (port has 3.1.11_2)
libmng-1.0.8                        <   needs updating (port has 1.0.10)
libmusicbrainz-2.1.1                <   needs updating (port has 2.1.5)
libogg-1.1.2_1,3                    <   needs updating (port has 1.1.3,4)
liboldX-1.0.1                       =   up-to-date with port
libpixman-0.1.6                     =   up-to-date with index
libpthread-stubs-0.1                =   up-to-date with port
librep-0.16.2_4                     <   needs updating (port has 0.17_1)
librsvg2-2.9.5_2                    <   needs updating (port has 2.26.0)
libsoup-2.2.3                       <   needs updating (port has 2.26.0_1)
libtasn1-0.2.13                     <   needs updating (port has 1.8)
libtool-1.3.5_2                     =   up-to-date with index
libtool-1.5.18                      <   needs updating (port has 1.5.26)
libtool-1.5.24                      <   needs updating (port has 1.5.26)
libungif-4.1.3                      <   needs updating (port has 4.1.4_5)
libvorbis-1.1.1,3                   <   needs updating (port has 1.2.0_3,3)
libwnck-2.10.3                      <   needs updating (port has 2.24.2)
libxcb-1.2                          =   up-to-date with port
libxkbfile-1.0.4                    <   needs updating (port has 1.0.5)
libxkbui-1.0.2                      <   needs updating (port has 1.0.2_1)
libxklavier-2.0_2,1                 <   needs updating (port has 3.8,1)
libxml2-2.6.20                      <   needs updating (port has 2.7.3)
libxslt-1.1.14                      <   needs updating (port has 1.1.24_2)
linc-1.0.3_3                        <   needs updating (port has 1.0.3_7)
```
Thanks,
Guru K


----------



## SirDice (Jun 12, 2009)

Yeah, you have a lot of outdated ports. You have to keep in mind that cvsup (or csup) will only update the ports tree, not the ports themselves. As far as I can see you've updated the ports tree correctly though, no problems there. 

You could try just running `# portmaster -a` and hope for the best. That command will update all your ports. But since pretty much everything is out of date it might be wiser to just remove all the ports and start over. You can remove all the installed ports with `# pkg_delete -a`.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Jun 12, 2009)

But before you do, try this:
http://forums.freebsd.org/showpost.php?p=17255&postcount=11

Or you can save the output of [cmd=]portmaster -l[/cmd] to a file, delete all installed ports, and install the root and leaf ports from scratch. The branch and trunk ports will be installed with them.

I seem to recall that there is some pkg_ command that can print the ports directory for any installed port (saves you a lot of searching when reinstalling), but it just doesn't jump up right now.


----------

